# Yankee Stadium almost complete



## a12548 (Oct 21, 2014)

Well...I went unconventional because I mixed HO and N scale...and I realize the stadium needed to be bigger..but it will do... the HO represents a commuter (like Hudson line) and the N scale circling the stadium is a smaller elevated subway type designed as in real life, passing by over the bleachers. The video is dark and will post a daytime video soon, the city buildings in the back were made with an actual print of a cityscape, pasted on a double board...like a hollow sandwich. In between the boards, a multi color LED string was placed..I cut out some holes in windows to simulate indoor lights..then sealed the open ends of the 'sandwich'.
Can someone tell me what that squeak noise is at the 14 seconds mark..it seems to happen at the same point on the track of the HO..
Thanks for watching!
http://youtu.be/IUVV0wCrgWY


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is nice. :smilie_daumenpos:

The squeak sounds like the n scale train when it goes into the curve?
Turn off the other train and listen.

Check that curve out, or maybe one of the cars needs a wheel adjustment?

I just reread it you say it is from the HO?
I though it was from the n scale?

I will go and look again.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You need to stand back some, we can't see the HO where it squeaks.

Is it on a corner in a curve? 
I would say to check out the same thing then.:dunno:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

And much more importantly, why Yankee Stadium? Fenway park is a much better venue with a much better home team.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ctvalleyrr said:


> and much more importantly, why yankee stadium? Fenway park is a much better venue with a much better home team.:d


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think I smell popcorn, peanuts, and hotdogs. 

Nice job!

TJ


----------



## a12548 (Oct 21, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> And much more importantly, why Yankee Stadium? Fenway park is a much better venue with a much better home team.


Fenway hmm..Lets just say that I have blocked out the year 2004 forever.


----------



## a12548 (Oct 21, 2014)

big ed said:


> That is nice. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> The squeak sounds like the n scale train when it goes into the curve?
> Turn off the other train and listen.
> ...


Ed...I narrowed down the squeak to a Bachmann loco..it is the only loco to do that at one point on the track. I checked the underside and it has some scrapes..perhaps its bottoming out at that spot..i tightened those little screws but didn't help. The track section seems level and normal..is there a way to increase the height a smidge? thanks http://i60.tinypic.com/30vet0z.jpg


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is an HO?

Maybe it needs a different code of track?

But it only does it in that one spot right?
I suspect some thing is wrong in that section then?


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I had a steam locomotive that made that exact sound. It was the cow catcher rubbing on the track at that point. The track had a bit of a bump in it.

Since it is a diesel, it may be the snowplow rubbing on a bump in the track.


----------



## ncfirefighter11 (Jan 31, 2015)

looks cool


----------

